# Jumping to death



## JohnCon (Dec 1, 2009)

Sooo Im just starting the hobby and have been catching random flies to feed my 4 texas unicorns till i get some shipments of pupae. Since now that I want flies I can't find them in my house or outside, so Ive been feeding them honey. I just flip the lid on my 10 gallon upside down to feed them honey and i turned my back and one was gone. I looked all over for him and when i was bending over to look I couldnt find him then when i lifted my hand he was smooshed under my hand. I thought for sure I killed him, i was sad, but my GF wouldn't let me feed him to the crickets in the scorpion cage and we put him back with the others. He seems to be still alive but one of his legs fell off. He keeps touching were his leg should be, like HEY WHERE THE HECK IS MY LEG I KNOW I HAD ONE HERE YESTERDAY, but besides the smooshing and loss of a leg he seems fine. What do you think his chances of survival are? he is L4.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Ntsees (Dec 1, 2009)

john conway said:


> Sooo Im just starting the hobby and have been catching random flies to feed my 4 texas unicorns till i get some shipments of pupae. Since now that I want flies I can't find them in my house or outside, so Ive been feeding them honey. I just flip the lid on my 10 gallon upside down to feed them honey and i turned my back and one was gone. I looked all over for him and when i was bending over to look I couldnt find him then when i lifted my hand he was smooshed under my hand. I thought for sure I killed him, i was sad, but my GF wouldn't let me feed him to the crickets in the scorpion cage and we put him back with the others. He seems to be still alive but one of his legs fell off. He keeps touching were his leg should be, like HEY WHERE THE HECK IS MY LEG I KNOW I HAD ONE HERE YESTERDAY, but besides the smooshing and loss of a leg he seems fine. What do you think his chances of survival are? he is L4. Thanks,
> 
> John


If the mantid is able to climb on branches and act normal (eating, etc.), it should be fine. It will molt eventually and regenerate that lost limb.


----------



## ismart (Dec 1, 2009)

A lost limb is really not a big deal. It should probally be able to grow it back by the time it reaches adulthood. I once sat on one of my mantids.  What a horrible fate to have it's poor little life squeezed out of it by my fat arse! R.I.P pancake!  I miss you!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 1, 2009)

All you can really do is wait and see. I've had 3 leggers live a full life, but it also depends how much damage the smooshing did. I hope your fly pupae arrive and hatch soon!


----------



## beckyl92 (Dec 1, 2009)

ismart said:


> A lost limb is really not a big deal. It should probally be able to grow it back by the time it reaches adulthood. I once sat on one of my mantids.  What a horrible fate to have it's poor little life squeezed out of it by my fat arse! R.I.P pancake!  I miss you!


 :lol: sorry. i shouldn't really be laughing..


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 1, 2009)

If it makes you feel any better, we've all done similar things... like smashing them in the cup lid (ouch!). I once had a _Phyllovates chlorophaea _nymph that I was transporting to a different cage suddenly jump out of my hand in front of me. I was walking at the time and before it could register that she'd jumped, and before I could stop my momentum of going forward, I took the next step and squashed her.  She was still alive, but obviously beyond repair and didn't last long.

So no matter which way it goes for your nymph, hopefully it will be a learning experience to make you a better and more knowledgeable mantis keeper. Unfortunately, experience doesn't come with only the good things.


----------



## JohnCon (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, so they can grow another leg? that is pretty sweet

- john


----------



## Ntsees (Dec 1, 2009)

john conway said:


> Wow, so they can grow another leg? that is pretty sweet- john


Yeah, but like Ismart ~mentioned, it won't grow back completely in just the next molt. It will take a few molts to do that. You'll first get a mini-leg and then it will get larger and larger in each successive molt.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 1, 2009)

It also wouldn't do any harm to light a candle in front of the shrine of the Great Mantis Goddess (Blessed be Her Name).

For a full set of _free_, hand written instructions on how to intercede with the GMG, just send me a stamped, self adressed envelope with $15 in cash to cover expenses.


----------



## ismart (Dec 1, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> :lol: sorry. i shouldn't really be laughing..


It's alright, when i think of it now. It is kinda funny, but at the time i felt horrible. She ruined my new beige khaki shorts though.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 1, 2009)

ismart said:


> She ruined my new beige khaki shorts though.


Egads, Paul! :huh: You must have got her good. Maybe the better that it was probably over with instantly.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 1, 2009)

Your all brutish! haha, I woould say I've done it too, but don't want to put it in writing  btw, Phil can only do so much, I can issue a certificate, but it will cost his 15.00 an another 25.00 just for good measure! :lol: 

ps flies on the wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 4, 2009)

john conway said:


> Wow, so they can grow another leg? that is pretty sweet- john


It may come back...I've seen legs grow back in as little as two molts. L4 is a little late. Just make sure it's well fed...and hope for the best.


----------



## JohnCon (Dec 5, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> It may come back...I've seen legs grow back in as little as two molts. L4 is a little late. Just make sure it's well fed...and hope for the best.


wel it's dead but the new flys hatched, its quite a task getting them in the tank


----------

